# Intel Express Installer - failed to initialize



## shimsar (Jul 16, 2007)

I must have messed up the installer and now get a message from the Intel express Installer:
*The application failed to initialize successfully (E0441203)*
I was peeved every time a new item was installed and the computer would reboot to get the message that my Avast anti-virus was disturbing the newly installed Norton Anti-virus, so uninstalled the Norton. 
That is when the Intel installer refused to continue installing the additional software from the CD.
Attempting to complete the installation gets me the error message and refusal to initialize.
Does any expert have a suggestion for me?  
Thanks
Shimsar


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Did you try a system restore to before the issue surfaced?


----------



## shimsar (Jul 16, 2007)

Shalom John
Thanks for your reply. However This problem came up last Friday, when I had just installed Windows on a new partition. No restore point is available for that date. 
I guess I really screwed-up by deleting Norton before the whole Intel CD installation disk finished its job.
So far I start-up and close-down without any specific problems, though some programs work slowly. I may just have to live with that till my next "format".
Thanks again
Shimsar


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You might try the Symantec Norton Removal Tool to cleanup the remains of the Norton installation, see if that helps.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

There are instructions here as well.
http://forums.techguy.org/security/566663-norton-anti-virus-uninstall-guidelines.html


----------



## shimsar (Jul 16, 2007)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 18:07:01, on 19/07/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
F:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
F:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
F:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
F:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
F:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
F:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
F:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
F:\Program Files\Executive Software\Diskeeper\DkService.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\IDU\IDUServ.exe
F:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
F:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
F:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
F:\Program Files\Conexant\AccessRunner ADSL\CnxDslTb.exe
F:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Toolbox2.0\Apache Tomcat 4.0\webapps\Toolbox\StatusClient\StatusClient.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
F:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Toolbox2.0\Javasoft\JRE\1.3.1\bin\javaw.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Gmail Notifier\gnotify.exe
F:\Program Files\SPAMfighter\SFAgent.exe
F:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
F:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
F:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mmtask.exe
F:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\SchSvr\SchSvr.exe
F:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\TxtEpg\TtxEpgAcq.exe
F:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\IDU\iptray.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\IDU\awtray.exe
F:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
F:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\RealOneMessageCenter.exe
F:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
F:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
F:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
F:\Program Files\TextBridge Classic\Bin\TBMenu.exe
F:\Program Files\MUSTEK 1248UB\Driver\WATCH.exe
F:\WINDOWS\twain_32\A4CIS\WATCH.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\msoffice.exe
F:\WINDOWS\system32\ntvdm.exe
F:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe
C:\Program Files\Uniblue\RegistryBooster 2\RegistryBooster.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Companion BHO - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - F:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\ycomp5_6_2_0.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - F:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - F:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Easy-WebPrint - {327C2873-E90D-4c37-AA9D-10AC9BABA46C} - F:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Toolband.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - F:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\ycomp5_6_2_0.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CnxDslTaskBar] "F:\Program Files\Conexant\AccessRunner ADSL\CnxDslTb.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StatusClient] F:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Toolbox2.0\Apache Tomcat 4.0\webapps\Toolbox\StatusClient\StatusClient.exe /auto
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TomcatStartup] F:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Toolbox2.0\hpbpsttp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Easy-PrintToolBox] F:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-PrintToolBox\BJPSMAIN.EXE /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] F:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [{0228e555-4f9c-4e35-a3ec-b109a192b4c2}] C:\Program Files\Google\Gmail Notifier\gnotify.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SPAMfighter Agent] "F:\Program Files\SPAMfighter\SFAgent.exe" update delay 60
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "F:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] F:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] F:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mmtask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Home Theater SchSvr] "F:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\SchSvr\SchSvr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TxtEpgExe] "F:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\TxtEpg\TtxEpgAcq.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WINCINEMAMGR] "F:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ipTray.exe] "C:\Program Files\Intel\IDU\iptray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [awTray.exe] "C:\Program Files\Intel\IDU\awtray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "F:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DiskeeperSystray] "F:\Program Files\Executive Software\Diskeeper\DkIcon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] sttray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] F:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "F:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "F:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uniblue RegistryBooster 2] C:\Program Files\Uniblue\RegistryBooster 2\RegistryBooster.exe /S
O4 - Startup: Watch.lnk = F:\WINDOWS\twain_32\A4CIS\WATCH.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: TextBridge Instant Access OCR.lnk = F:\Program Files\TextBridge Classic\Bin\TBMenu.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Watch.lnk = F:\Program Files\MUSTEK 1248UB\Driver\WATCH.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint Add To Print List - res://F:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Resource.dll/RC_AddToList.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint High Speed Print - res://F:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Resource.dll/RC_HSPrint.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint Preview - res://F:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Resource.dll/RC_Preview.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint Print - res://F:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Resource.dll/RC_Print.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - F:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - F:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - F:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - F:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: F:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.musicmatch.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.musicmatch.com (HKLM)
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{21AAF45B-1685-422B-89F8-75162B9227AC}: NameServer = 192.115.106.35 62.219.186.7
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{21AAF45B-1685-422B-89F8-75162B9227AC}: NameServer = 192.115.106.35 62.219.186.7
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Diskeeper - Executive Software International, Inc. - F:\Program Files\Executive Software\Diskeeper\DkService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Desktop Utilities Service (iHCService) - OSA Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Intel\IDU\IDUServ.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - F:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe

I succeeded in clearing out every crumb of Norton and Semantec.
Shimsar


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Great!!

*Run HJT again and put a check in the following:*

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cust...search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cust.../www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cust.../www.yahoo.com

*Close all applications and browser windows before you click "fix checked".*


----------



## shimsar (Jul 16, 2007)

Followed your instructions: fixed the three entries, rebooted and tried to install the Intel programs that didn't succeed prior to this problem - still get the same "installation failed to install" message.
BUT maneuvering the web is quite a bit quicker than before...
Shimsar


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

I'm not sure what to tell you one the installer, I'm hoping JohnWill has more suggestions.

Have you tried loading the installer?
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/884016


----------

